# Zoo Keeper Exotic Pets



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

So I found an exotic pet store in Austin TX that sells hedgehogs among other things. I tried to do some googling on it but didn't find much, at least where the animals came from. They got overall good reviews so went for myself to check it out.

They had about 8 hedgies in a display type case. There was no wheel, they said it was being cleaned in the back, but 1 wheel for 8 hedgies?? I also asked what kind of bedding they had and the employee said it was pine. I told them that pine wasn't good for hedgies or any of their small animals they had( they also had some STOs). All the hedgies were really friendly though, none of them rolled up when I went to pick them up and overall, had a good disposition. 

I asked both employees where they got their hedgehogs from and neither one knew. They said the owner or manager might know so I plan on calling the manager tomorrow. All their reviews said the store and its employees were really knowledgeable about all things exotic but I have a hard time believing that, especially if they are keeping them on pine shavings.

Have anybody on here heard of this place? I don't plan on buying an animal here but I'd like to find out if they really care about their animals or they are just in it to make money.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Zoo Keepe Exotic Pets*

On their website it says they sell snakes, lizards, tortoises, frogs, sugar gliders, hedgehogs, rabbit, guinea pigs, ferret, duprassis, african mice and prairie dogs... that sounds like an awful lot of animals to care for. I might be wrong, but it looks like one more pet store that's out there for the money.


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Zoo Keepe Exotic Pets*

I'm not defending the store by any means but I think overall it's what they sell. They didn't have any prairie dogs, sugar gliders or duprassis while I was there. They had many more reptiles and spiders. They had the hedgies, rabbits, 1 guinea pig, ferrets, rats, mice, and a pair of degu.

I'm sure it's a very shady business and many people are too ignorant to realize it. I even read one review where this lady says, "I really love animals so I love going to pet stores." God the irony in that one sentence is frightening.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Zoo Keepe Exotic Pets*



Shelobe said:


> I'm not defending the store by any means but I think overall it's what they sell. They didn't have any prairie dogs, sugar gliders or duprassis while I was there. They had many more reptiles and spiders. They had the hedgies, rabbits, 1 guinea pig, ferrets, rats, mice, and a pair of degu.
> 
> I'm sure it's a very shady business and many people are too ignorant to realize it. I even read one review where this lady says, "I really love animals so I love going to pet stores." God the irony in that one sentence is frightening.


There's a LOT of people who loves going to pet stores because they love animals... that's what keeps them going (again, I might be wrong about that store, but overall I have a negative impression about the way pet stores treat their animals.)

Degus are SO cute! I had absolutely no knowledge about them until a few weekends ago, my boyfriend and I came across this breeder by coincidence and we saw them, they're adorable!


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Zoo Keepe Exotic Pets*

Degus are super cute! I think the short tailed possums are cute too.

I just think the same way about pet stores. I'm not saying all of them are bad but I bet 95% of them are. I love animals with a passion and I'm very very wary of pet stores, I refuse to contribute to that kind of business.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Zoo Keepe Exotic Pets*

Duprassis? What the heck is that?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Zoo Keepe Exotic Pets*

http://www.petermaas.nl/gerbils/fattailedgerbils.htm


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Zoo Keepe Exotic Pets*

They are cute but their tails look too much like schlongs.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Zoo Keepe Exotic Pets*

Their tiny faces are cute but the tails are... ugly. :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Zoo Keepe Exotic Pets*

It definitely depends on pet shops, but I can't say much as there isn't too many pet shops in my area, nor any major chains like PetCo and so forth. I'd be wary of a pet shop that has too many different animals, especially exotics where many need special needs and care.

For example our local pet shop is Chuck's Pet Center and I generally know the guy, was once the manager of our local shelter. He carries what I concider the generic pet shop store pets.

Fish, reptiles, spiders, small birds, hamsters, gerbils, rats, turtles, etc. At various times he'll have chincillas (sp?), guinea pigs and of course ferrets. He said he doesn't do Hedgehogs because of the USDA requirements, though his place was the first time I saw one. But he doesn't get into the major exotic ones I've seen like opossums, sugar gliders and such.

So its probably something like, for every 500 pet stores, there's got to be at least 1 good one.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, you learn something everyday!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i feel like i went there once and found the whole place kind of creepy.


----------

